# Raised Hunting



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you find a deer trail? How do you shoot a bow. How do you hang a stand? How do you field dress a deer? How...how...HOW? I find these things to be of great worth .... to me their value is greater than I can express. I hope to one day pass this on to my little boy that is now only one yr of age. How...how then can I hope to pass these traditions on if they were not passed on to me?

No one in my family could be accused of being an outdoorsman. My dad never fished or hunted. I'm not sure where I got it in my blood....but it's there. I have always wanted to hunt but in truth I've let the desire almost die for most of my life. Not knowing how or knowing anyone to ask its always been for me a rather intimidating task. But now looking back after this weekend's events I've realized a surprising truth I'd not seen before....I was raised hunting.

The truth I now see is these things indeed have been passed down to me. I've been raised hunting not at an early age but late in life. I have been invested in with time, resources, and knowledge by a few goodmen I'm proud and grateful to call friends. If it were not for these few good friends that small flame I had left for taking up the sport would have winked out in a sorrowful way.

I began the pursuit three years ago and I've learned and experienced so much. Last Friday morning everything ive learned final came together. 

I meet KL1100 for an early am breakfast at Waffle House before we set out and settling in the stands. It was a cool morning with wet dew damping most everything about. It was considerably bright as a full moon was due this weekend... October's Full Hunter's Moon. Most times I've been in the stand I've often thought it was too dark to shoot an arrow right at legal light but today with the moon's assist it wouldn't be an issue. I stood up at about 10 minutes till legal shooting. The stand i was in backed up to a creek and in front of me the likely path of most deer that would walk next to its length. About 10-15 minutes before sunrise I heard a soft sound to my left. I readied myself....heart pumping harder before I even knew the cause. Then I saw antlers bow down as a beautiful buck ducked out of the woods into the open. Time sped up I realized the moment was closing fast...faster than expected. He was there and already almost gone. I drew my bow and grunted at the same moment. I think my heart stopped when he did. I almost thought the buck could hear my thoughts as I screamed at myself to place the pin on him. 

I was proud of myself for the practice I'd put in with the bow leading up to today. I had to tell myself to stay calm but everything else was mostly muscle memory. I squeezed the release and with the arrow in the air I thought to myself, "did this really just finally happen?" The arrow hit...but hit what? I saw, I thought I saw him kick but then he just walked away?!?! WALKED. Doubt came upon me fast. I was excitedly nervous. I heard what I thought could be the buck crashing over not far off or did he just exit away through the woods in hast? I couldn’t take it. I text both KL1100 who was in a stand farther up the hill then ML1187 who couldn't make it out due to work. We decided to wait 30 minutes before KL1100 would meet me at my stand. The longest 30 minutes EVER!

Then finally I heard KL1100 coming close. Just as I saw him he said, "Hey you know anything about this deer laying here?" I couldn’t believe it. I don't remember the climb down from the stand...I may have jumped 20 feet straight down I don't remember. I couldn’t beleive it the buck didn't make it 25 yards. He had dropped just out of sight. I had finally got my 1st deer...my 1st buck...i was finally a hunter.

I have to thank some people because this means so much to me. My loving wife that let's me go on the chase thou she doesn't understand it she understands I need to go. My buddy Free Bird who let me tag along with him on a bow hunt before I ever owned a bow. And of course ML1187 who has forgotten more than i know about hunting and cared enough to put me under his wing and share some of it with me. KL1100 who took the time to take me out that day and teach me to field drees. Because of these fine sportsman I am proud to say I was raised hunting.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats on the experience.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

simply awesome Jon!!!! Im really happy that your first deer was a great buck lije that! Welcome to the world of bowhunting , you'll never want to leave it!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st deer. May you have many more!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm blessed to have helped in your journey ! I think it was just awesome that you made it happen two years to the day from your first bow hunt. All your practice with that bow paid off- couldn't have asked for a better shot! Congrats my friend. You earned this one. Shooting a nice buck with a compound at close distance is a real accomplishment. You'll never forget.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats again man! That's a heck of a first deer and you put that arrow where it needed to be!


----------



## KL1100 (Mar 21, 2015)

Johnny I was honored to be a part of such a glorious first Deer experience my pleasure


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Great story and a hell of a first buck.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice one! Great story!


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice buck! I'm still waiting on my first deer, as I just started last year as well. I can only hope to have that nice of a deer as my first one!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great story and great pictures. I feel like I was there with you. Awesome stuff.....


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

WAY TO GO!!! Loved the story. A memory that will never be forgotten and a true trophy in more ways than one for you!!! Welcome, brother! Shoot straight, be safe and god bless! Cherish every moment. I know I can't wait to introduce my son into God's country.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's all kinds of awesome! You're hooked for life now. Love it! Love it! Love it!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice story and result for you. Congrats. Nice to read about so many that helped you along the way as well.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

bobk said:


> Very nice story and result for you. Congrats. Nice to read about so many that helped you along the way as well.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations !! You never forget the first one.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What an excellent story....and ...an excellent buck. 

Congrats to you and those that helped you along the way. 
You too will have your chance to mentor someone along the way. 
Again, congrats!


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice Buck and great write up as usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job! Congrats on first deer and buck for that matter.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Great story and a very nice deer. Congrats on your first bow kill! Your patience and practice paid off. WTG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jon..it couldn't have happened to a better man


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Had to go back and re read this today. Man I'm still pumped up for you !!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Update: 

I was reviewing trailcam pix from this year and found a surprise. Didn't realize I had a pic of the deer I took this year. 










This really made my day. Such a great looking buck.

Original Shot:


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a journey well taken!! I enjoyed the read.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

awesome hunt-great story- dang fine buck!!
WTG! and a high five to the mentors that helped pass it on!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I know I'm late, but congrats on your first deer! I'm hoping for the same experience this fall as I too am a late-in-life hunter. I bet the deer steaks were delicious!


----------

